# [Fix included] Stupid kernel module bug that made many probs with X/text console and suspend/resume



## Snurg (Dec 4, 2017)

Hello ladies and guys,
I would like to lead your attention to /usr/src/sys/dev/fb/vesa.c.

Uncomment line 515, build and install, and then maybe your problems switching between X and text console might be solved. Suspend/resume might work for you as well now.

See more details in this PR, please.
Have fun!

Edit:
Discussion on the bugzilla revealed that the bug was introduced 8 years ago already.
If the fix will stop the constant frustrated posts about garbled screens when switching between X and console and make suspend/resume finally work for most people, I'll be happy


----------

